# Bagged smooth Bora



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bagged smooth Bora (pro photos added)*

Hey guys, been on the site quite a while now mainly just drouling over the sheer quality of cars use are rolling out!
Well anyway a wee introduction:
My names Gavin and i share my car with my Twin bro Glenn (not as complicated as you may think lol) weve owned the car for about 3years now.
The car has been finished now for about 7months and where just doing wee bits n pieces as we go along now so bare with the crap quality of grammer i use as im copying and pasting some stuff.
The car:
This is it the night after we bought it:










After selling my other car finally, i went and put a kit on:
19" RS6's
colour coded rub strips and door handles
Oettinger front add on
M3 Side skirts
Reiger boot spoiler
Lip spoiler for the roof
Debadged grill
Angel eye headlights
eye brows
DVD player
R-Line gear Knob
Duplex exhaust
Remapp 140bhp
Shark fin aerial
and some coilovers

This was the outcome:



































After the stupidity i finally got myself onto ED38 and others and realised where i went wrong, so decided to get the kit off and start again!

Firstly i changed the RS6's to 19" Brabus replicas, decided to keep the *bodykit glue from the side skirts on because it looks so cool and unique* :











Then changed the taillights and to the major step up: 
(Some call them air bags but i like to call them fun bags)



















Was well pleased with the outcome.
Didnt think the drop was going to be so much with the 19's on but deffinatly pleased with it:

Back:










Front:









Side: 









and a few more:


































My new wheels then came:
Havent got any half decent pics yet cause dont wanna really give anything away.
There 18x8.5 and 18x9.5




























_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:33 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

This was the car when we got it back from getting all the work done:
Obviously not gonna be to everyones tastes but i love it.
Bit of spec:
All door mouldings smoothed off
Rubstrips smoothed off bumpers
Front and rear valance smoothed in
Mk5 Golf mirrors
Slight bonnet extension
Rear number plate recess shortend
Cup in behind door handles reduced to a half cup
Black roof
Respray in white
aerial removed and smoothed in
Rear roof spoiler
r32 side skirts
18" alloys


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Got the finger out and sorted out the Exhaust situation
Just went back to a standard one, it makes the back/wheels look alot wider now nothing is catching your eye. 
Plus it means i wont have to spend ages getting the suit off the back bumper everytime i clean it.
Before: 

















After: (IMO it does look 100 times better)


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Next step was to get the wheels done up:


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Went on to the interior to do some subtle changes..
Full leather sport seats then a few white goodies:
Basically got:
Rear parcel shelf coverd
A cover for the boot mat
Arm rest
Floor mats


















































































_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:48 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

This is how the car sits today:









This is me and my twin bro in this picture:










_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:49 AM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Im no good at using a camera as you can tell so the only proper photo i have is the last one there lol
As of now the front ARB has been removed and the chasis has been notched so the sump guard sits flat to the ground.
Will try and get more pics up soon of the car now..
Thanks very much for taking time to read the build thread and the million pics (SORRY)
Any comments welcome as well as criticism
Gavin & Glenn


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

well proper, lads! (is that right?)


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (sirswank)*

so sick, def my favorite mk4 jetta! sooooo clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Bagged smooth Bora (Bora-gav)*

I think the end result is the best stage. Came out nice.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (sirswank)*

lads is correct, sharing the daily driver with my twin bro, hence the novelty plate twindub lol (that was my dads idea)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

****ing sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You car SCREAMs style! 
Loves it!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I just yazzed in my pants


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i love it! 
but 1 thing i've always disliked, is tank ports showing.. idk why.. besides that i think the exterior of the car is really clean.


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks very much for the replys people!
What do you mean tank ports santi?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

the holes on the tank.. I prefer to see just the top/clean side w/o the ports. ITs personal choice, Like this click for image for example.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

beastin


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

soooo sick


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

OH WOW~!!
I remember seeing this on another forum. (You know Topher with the red Corrado and Audi from Ireland) whatever one he told me about. I'm registered as The Kraut over there.
Car has made quite the transformation.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Bagged smooth Bora (Bora-gav)*

i like everything but the hood. maybe it's just the pics.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

love it! why did you decide to not shave the trunk line?


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

@ Santi - Yes get you now man... yeh i agree with you totally on that one but its my first attempt at air and i wasnt sure where else to put it at the time! i'll no for next time tho cause that looks sweet... thanks


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

@ Merrigan - Didnt want the fully smoothed look on the trunk, just wanted to break it up abit.
@ Banana.Phone - Yes i do no him, the sites called NSDUBS. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora-gav* »_@ Santi - Yes get you now man... yeh i agree with you totally on that one but its my first attempt at air and i wasnt sure where else to put it at the time! i'll no for next time tho cause that looks sweet... thanks

i know you'll coem through with something nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys, got some pro photos taken lastnight...
Love to hear your comments....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/t...46000/











_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:32 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif'n it


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

is that a clover in the headlight?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

they are from Ireland so my spidey senses are going w. yes


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

thats sick man i love this car!


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

glad you got rid of the reverse rake you had at first, sits so much better now in the latest pics


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

damn that thing is slammed lol nice


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fuken niceeee


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks very much guys appreciate the positive comments


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

well done very clean


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Looks good just don't like the exhaust.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

wow. . such a drastic transformation!!


----------



## TDi Surfer (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

First off, you have a beautiful car, I most certainly am jealous!
And now here is my suggestion:
There is a dude here on the vortex (user name: -SLugO- )
and everytime I see this shot of his car I love it!
-unfortunately someone just drove into his car so it is a little smashed up-
I really appreciate the look of this:








And I think it would really flow well with your set up










_Modified by TDi Surfer at 9:08 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## jpcallmotor (Sep 17, 2008)

Dropped on its f'n nutZ!
Where abouts in the North are ye lads from?


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks great


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Slampig)*

love love love it!


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubuTeaEff* »_Looks good just don't like the exhaust.

I was thinking the exact same thing. Maybe two notches on the bumper?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

lookin pretty OG lol....nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XTAGEX (Jun 26, 2008)

can you pm me some hi res photos i can use for my wallpaper haha


----------

